# Dropbox Resetting User Passwords, But Says No Breach Has Occurred



## JMH3143 (Jun 18, 2012)

> Online storage platform Dropbox is resetting user passwords that have not been changed since 2012, the company has announced. The move is a precautionary step rather than the result of a new security incident.
> 
> In a blog post outlining the move, Patrick Heim, head of trust & security, said any user that opened an account before the middle of 2012 and had not changed the password since then would be asked to do so next time they log in.
> 
> ...


Dropbox Resetting User Passwords, But Says No Breach Has Occurred - Infosecurity Magazine


----------

